# Gamefreak is hiring Graphic Designers



## Icalasari (Oct 10, 2009)

http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Game_Freak_hiring_for_graphic_designer

:( I wish I lived in Japan

Not like I would stand a chance in hell of being hired, but still


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 10, 2009)

I nominate Kratos Aurion.

Cool, new blood.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 10, 2009)

Why now and not when i graduate from art school!?!? >_<


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Oct 10, 2009)

Blastoise said:


> I nominate Kratos Aurion.


Teach me Japanese and fly me to Tokyo and I'll gladly accept your nomination. :P


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 10, 2009)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Teach me Japanese and fly me to Tokyo and I'll gladly accept your nomination. :P


Immersion will cover the teaching you part. As for the paying for you to get to Tokyo and live there, well, you need to promise to leak us information :D


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 10, 2009)

*prepares portfolio and high school transcripts*

...

*realizes she hasn't graduated college yet and doesn't live in Japan*
:c
DAMN. And this is something I wanna go into, too. ><


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 10, 2009)

What I don't get is why one has to live in Japan. There IS a little something called Email, after all. Only thing I can think of is security, but even then, well, make them work at Nintendo of America/Canada/Europe/What the fuck ever whenever they work on sprites and models


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 10, 2009)

Icalasari said:


> What I don't get is why one has to live in Japan. There IS a little something called Email, after all. Only thing I can think of is security, but even then, well, make them work at Nintendo of America/Canada/Europe/What the fuck ever whenever they work on sprites and models


Probably because they want to oversee the process itself instead of getting products e-mailed in, before any unwanted decisions are made.


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Oct 10, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Probably because they want to oversee the process itself instead of getting products e-mailed in, before any unwanted decisions are made.


Or because Japan thinks their artists are way better than anyone else's.  =P

Seriously though, as much as we might try to imitate it, Japanese art is just kinda... different somehow.  I dunno.  They might be worried about the styles clashing.


----------



## Minish (Oct 10, 2009)

Icalasari said:


> What I don't get is why one has to live in Japan. There IS a little something called Email, after all. Only thing I can think of is security, but even then, well, make them work at Nintendo of America/Canada/Europe/What the fuck ever whenever they work on sprites and models


Because they'll probably want them there in the workplace? It's a proper job, and they pay for offices for a reason.


----------



## Negrek (Oct 11, 2009)

> Or because Japan thinks their artists are way better than anyone else's. =P


Um, _yeah_. Japan is kind of known for its xenophobia. I don't know how open-minded the people at GameFreak are, but I don't know that they'd be thrilled at the idea of a non-Japanese living in Japan being on the design team, either.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 11, 2009)

Negrek said:


> Um, _yeah_. Japan is kind of known for its xenophobia. I don't know how open-minded the people at GameFreak are, but I don't know that they'd be thrilled at the idea of a non-Japanese living in Japan being on the design team, either.


Japan is Xenophobic as a rule of thumb?

I did not know that o.o;

Are there any sources that prove this? Seems like a bit of a racist comment without evidence to back it up


----------



## Negrek (Oct 11, 2009)

It's the stereotype, yes. Do you remember this thread? Or, if you require slightly more reputable sources than the sentiments of the people in said thread (I hope), try this or this on for size. For more general information and links to other sources, try Wikipedia's Racial issues in Japan article.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 11, 2009)

This video offers some nice insight from a white person living there, too. (Only I don't think "gaijin" is an offensive word like he's saying; I always thought it was a pretty neutral term, but I'm not completely sure.)

As he says, it's not something you're really likely to encounter if you're just visiting, but they really don't like foreigners living there very much. :\


----------



## Negrek (Oct 11, 2009)

> (Only I don't think "gaijin" is an offensive word like he's saying; I always thought it was a pretty neutral term, but I'm not completely sure.)


Opinion on that appears to be mixed (and I'm sure that it's the tone/intent behind it that's really the important part when it's being used).


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that most japanese graphic/art jobs in general have a much higher standard than that of western countries, as well.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 11, 2009)

Also, you probably can't just e-mail them your work because you're more likely to be working on a board with other designers rather than individually. It's more of a team thing in most cases.

Japan was really fun to visit, but I'd never want to do _any_ sort of art-related job there. These 14-year-olds who want to go to Japan and be a mangaka!!!1 probably don't know that it involves practically nonstop work to meet deadlines for shit pay because that industry is so _huge_ and the artists are basically a dime a dozen.


----------



## Icalasari (Oct 12, 2009)

Negrek said:


> It's the stereotype, yes. Do you remember this thread? Or, if you require slightly more reputable sources than the sentiments of the people in said thread (I hope), try this or this on for size. For more general information and links to other sources, try Wikipedia's Racial issues in Japan article.


Haven't been very active for a few months. And damn, that is... damn o.o;


----------

